# Burning pecan



## Dunragit (Jan 6, 2012)

Does anyone here burn alot of or burn primarily pecan?

Having a hard time finding chart with reliable btu ratings for pecan.

thanks


----------



## stejus (Jan 6, 2012)

Dunragit said:
			
		

> Does anyone here burn alot of or burn primarily pecan?
> 
> Having a hard time finding chart with reliable btu ratings for pecan.
> 
> thanks



I have a couple of BTU charts and the Pecan is listed at Relative Heat = HIGH.  The BTU figures are blank though.  THe other list doesn't even show Pecan.


----------



## Dunragit (Jan 6, 2012)

stejus said:
			
		

> Dunragit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A friend said he thought that it burned similar to hackberry.  

I wonder if high equates to hot and fast?


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 6, 2012)

Dunragit said:
			
		

> Does anyone here burn alot of or burn primarily pecan?
> 
> Having a hard time finding chart with reliable btu ratings for pecan.
> 
> thanks



http://olsonfirewood.com/firewood/

It looks like pecan is 22.5 hardwood 


Pete


----------



## Dunragit (Jan 6, 2012)

Pete1983 said:
			
		

> Dunragit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Pete.
That list seems a might generous with its ratings if the oak is anything to go by.


----------



## nrford (Jan 6, 2012)

Same as Hickory. In a hardwood sawmill hickory and pecan are often sold together as same lumber.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 6, 2012)

Dunragit said:
			
		

> Pete1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your welcome it was the only listed btu rating I could find never burned pecan so I can't say how well or hot it burns.

Good luck 
Pete


----------



## jabush (Jan 6, 2012)

I usually get some Pecan every year as my MIL has a huge one in her yard.  The tree lost a couple limbs in the 10-12" range early last spring and that's what I started this season with.
I think it's a good "middle of the road" wood.  Burns hot, leaves decent coals and gives a longer burn than stuff like Silver maple and wild cherry.  Smells good too!


----------



## ChillyGator (Jan 6, 2012)

I've got a little over 2 cords of Pecan seasoned 2 years and have burned a little less than 1/2 a cord.  It burns very easily, probably a little less btu than the  water oak  I typically use with fluffier ashes.  The ashes tend to hot hot coals longer  which is nice.  Different varieties of trees have different quality wood, some splits better than others.  The bark pops, but barkless wood does not.  I like it fine but won't go to the trouble of getting more, the oak I use splits easier and stays stacked better with more btus.   The Pecan is bad to twist as it dries, my double stack 24' long has sagged in the middle and now sits on pallets where it spilled.  I consider it my shoulder season wood.     :coolsmirk:


----------



## Dunragit (Jan 6, 2012)

ChillyGator said:
			
		

> I've got a little over 2 cords of Pecan seasoned 2 years and have burned a little less than 1/2 a cord.  It burns very easily, probably a little less btu than the  water oak  I typically use with fluffier ashes.  The ashes tend to hot hot coals longer  which is nice.  Different varieties of trees have different quality wood, some splits better than others.  The bark pops, but barkless wood does not.  I like it fine but won't go to the trouble of getting more, the oak I use splits easier and stays stacked better with more btus.   The Pecan is bad to twist as it dries, my double stack 24' long has sagged in the middle and now sits on pallets where it spilled.  I consider it my shoulder season wood.     :coolsmirk:



Thanks.

I  am going to go cut some for free, I wil cut a trailer load and see how it works out.


----------



## chvymn99 (Jan 6, 2012)

I dont know about BTU's it has.  But throw some of those shavings and branches in while your BBQ your Steaks.  It compliments red meat real well.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 6, 2012)

Like the others said, its in the Hickory family and should preform sinilar. Looks very similar to pignut hckory.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 6, 2012)

Wood is same as Hickory in the hardwood lumber business.Unless I cut the tree myself & can see the leaves,bark etc,its pretty much impossible to tell the 2 woods apart without a microscope.


----------



## Dunragit (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks Thistle, I am going there with a friend his family has pecan groves and these are the thinings.


----------



## seeyal8r (Jan 6, 2012)

A lady in my neighborhood had a huge native pecan tree. It was too close to the house so she paid a tree service $300 to fall it and I cut it all up. Boring beetles got the best of it and it was difficult to split. Burned hot and fast. Made lots of ash. Not my preference over oak but it worked great in the shoulder season. Not worth going out of my way for. I'd rather have white Oak or Black Jack Oak any day.


----------



## Dunragit (Jan 6, 2012)

seeyal8r said:
			
		

> A lady in my neighborhood had a huge native pecan tree. It was too close to the house so she paid a tree service $300 to fall it and I cut it all up. Boring beetles got the best of it and it was difficult to split. Burned hot and fast. Made lots of ash. Not my preference over oak but it worked great in the shoulder season. Not worth going out of my way for. I'd rather have white Oak or Black Jack Oak any day.



Thanks Seeyal8r, that was the kind of info I was after.  It's free wood, i'll give it a shot.


----------



## jbreland55 (Jan 6, 2012)

I've burned a good bit of it. won't turn it down when its free, but it is very difficult to split sometimes.


----------



## Dunragit (Jan 7, 2012)

I have just picked up about a cord of pecan.  Trees were cut in June and the wood was up off the ground,  much of the moisture was already left the wood.  Should be interesting.


----------

